

Ask HN: How to get beta signups - januaryjin

Hi guys, 
We are developing a social collaboration platform called Phoenary. It will be launched before the end of this year and right now we are testing our landing page and the messaging. We are also looking for early adopters who would like to test the beta version. Any suggestions where I can find them?<p>This is my landing page : www.phoenary.com<p>Would really appreciate your feedback.
Thanks!
======
grk
You could try [http://erlibird.com/](http://erlibird.com/) \- I did beta
testing for a few apps from there.

~~~
januaryjin
I tried looking at it, posted my site and I'm looking forward to a positive
response.thanks!

